# this says its a cure for icky bumps



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks a little time consuming, but the looks of it is georgous.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> http://youtu.be/81Vv-VNchRA
> 
> Looks a little time consuming, but the looks of it is georgous.


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

But why????????????????? the little bumps are so lovely!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very neat,thanks for posting.


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome - thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A great idea, I like it. I think if it was done on dpn's or a circular, you wouldn't need to transfer sts from one needle to another?


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

In some cases I could see where that would be more important - very nice! Thank you for the link!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> A great idea, I like it. I think if it was done on dpn's or a circular, you wouldn't need to transfer sts from one needle to another?


YES...YES...YES !!!

~~~


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I eally like this! Thanks very much.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I tried it once and then forgot how to do it again thank you for posting


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

This is a great idea! There have been times I have wanted to make a scarf or cowl out of a lovely stitch pattern I've seen, but hate scarves with ugly wrong sides. This is the answer!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> A great idea, I like it. I think if it was done on dpn's or a circular, you wouldn't need to transfer sts from one needle to another?


That's what went through my head, and I think he _was_ using DPNs, so I'm not sure why he transferred all those stitches.

But the technique is a great one to know - very clever. I think I'd also just kfb or do lifted increases at the beginning and end to pick up the 2 missing stitches, but that's simply personal preference.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks to you, I can add two new skills in knitting this morning.! No more right and wrong sides and while watching the video, my finger accidentally touched on another video and I learned a very neat edge. Slip the purl stitch (yarn in front) on the purl rows and knit the knit stitch on the knit rows. I count it a very fruitful morning when I learn something to make my knitting better. Now if I can just remember it when I need it.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting, I must give this a try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> A great idea, I like it. I think if it was done on dpn's or a circular, you wouldn't need to transfer sts from one needle to another?


 :thumbup: I followed the changing colors discussion yesterday and am very glad to see this follow up. I also like the method shown in the video.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That's what went through my head, and I think he _was_ using DPNs, so I'm not sure why he transferred all those stitches.
> 
> But the technique is a great one to know - very clever. I think I'd also just kfb or do lifted increases at the beginning and end to pick up the 2 missing stitches, but that's simply personal preference.


I watched again and he uses straights, not DPN's which explains transfer from needle to another. Men!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> I watched again and he uses straights, not DPN's which explains transfer from needle to another. Men!


Ahhhh. I really missed that.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> I watched again and he uses straights, not DPN's which explains transfer from needle to another. Men!





jvallas said:


> Ahhhh. I really missed that.


Maybe he approached it like an engineer...

Always take the perspective of the worst case scenario!

Hahahahahaha...

But, if he hadn't done it the hard way, sure enough, someone would have been writing "...but my working yarn is on the wrong side".

~~~


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried it on circulars, "ran my yarn through stitches while still on circular cable, picked up stitches on another circular, removed tips of first circ. and pulled cable out, then proceeded to knit stitches, and it worked, never once removed stitches at all."


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Now that's real neat,thanks for the info.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I wish I had seen it before the two colour scarf I made. I don't care for the bumps, now I know how to avoid. Thank you.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> I tried it on circulars, "ran my yarn through stitches while still on circular cable, picked up stitches on another circular, removed tips of first circ. and pulled cable out, then proceeded to knit stitches, and it worked, never once removed stitches at all."


Yay! Girl power 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great link and I have saved the link...thank you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting, good idea


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

That is so-o-o-o clever! Can't wait to use it! Thanks.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Interesting concept - thanks


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

jvallas said:


> That's what went through my head, and I think he _was_ using DPNs, so I'm not sure why he transferred all those stitches.
> 
> But the technique is a great one to know - very clever. I think I'd also just kfb or do lifted increases at the beginning and end to pick up the 2 missing stitches, but that's simply personal preference.


I thought it was just me. It looked like was knitting with DPNs and scratching my head why he would need to transfer the stitches. Love the technique!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for this link.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you for the link.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Good idea if the bumps bother you. 
It would work better on a circular needle. If he didn't cut the yarn until the after he did the color change row he would not have to deal with the one short end at the beginning.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting. This where a circular needle would come in handy. Instead of doing all the transferring of stitches, for the first row after casting on, you can just slide stitches to opposite end of cir. needle and start knitting.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I checked this out when I first saw it. Thought it was a great idea but then forgot how it was done. Thank goodness I saved the info.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I also saved it.I just finished knitting a blanket using 3 color changes and sure could have used this to prevent those bumps.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this great tip. I put on my favorites list on u-tube.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Love it


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a brilliant technique.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Useful and interesting. Thanks for the link


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I am knitting a striped scarf right now and wish I had known this sooner. Am doing k1p1 and so it shows less than plain garter or the k2p2. Next time I will know better. And his system will work better on circs. IMHO


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for posting this


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the little bumps or dashes. I sometimes make that the right side.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

When I tried doing this, I took other color, on circular needle, scoot all stitches down onto the cable, take end of your yarn, thread a plastic needle, and run a life line through all stitches, using your next color of yarn, but start it where your old working yarn is at and go through all stitches, pull the yarn and have enough to pick up stitches, now your new working yarn is on the right end, ready to go, no needle change at all. I hope I remember this right, been a while since I did it, but it does work.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> When I tried doing this, I took other color, on circular needle, scoot all stitches down onto the cable, take end of your yarn, thread a plastic needle, and run a life line through all stitches, using your next color of yarn, but start it where your old working yarn is at and go through all stitches, pull the yarn and have enough to pick up stitches, now your new working yarn is on the right end, ready to go, no needle change at all. I hope I remember this right, been a while since I did it, but it does work.


That sounds much simpler and easier than the video !!!

I'm for easier. This seems like a technique that anyone would want to use for their Doctor Who scarves.

~~~


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I really do like this technique and am anxious to give a try but can anyone explain why he didn't just start the k2,p2 on the first row?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very interesting and useful technique. Thanks for sharing. I'm sure this will come in handy.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> A great idea, I like it. I think if it was done on dpn's or a circular, you wouldn't need to transfer sts from one needle to another?


First thing in I noticed,since I only use circulars for everything.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Maryhm said:


> I really do like this technique and am anxious to give a try but can anyone explain why he didn't just start the k2,p2 on the first row?


Do you mean WITHOUT picking up the stitches?

~~~


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow - what a neat skill to learn! I'll be using two or more colours in my rib scarves from now on. 
Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## pgiacinto (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if this works on garter stitch as well as ribbing?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I like this idea! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing; now neat scarves


----------

